# Need help please! What should I do?



## Asher Cho (Jul 11, 2015)

Ok. I have had a few successful bld solves(only corners). Should I master op corners and then learn and master m2 or should I just go on and learn m2 right away and then master both? Also could anybody link me some good m2 tutorials? (Master= I can do it without having to write the memo on a piece of paper)


----------



## Berd (Jul 11, 2015)

Try doing just 2x2 blind solves to master OP and then move on to 3x3 with corners solved to learn m2. Then try a whole cube.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 11, 2015)

Here's one from Zane. Here's another. Here's the first video in a 5-part M2/OP tutorial by Noah. 

When I was practicing edges and corners differently, I focused on corners until I felt confident with them and then did edges. However, take into consideration how you want to execute a full blindsolve. I started out using sounds for corners and stories for edges, so now I memo corners last and execute them first. Try out different memory methods and see how you like them. Good luck!


----------

